# PLC Apprentice Jobs



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

There have been several threads about this lately, just look through the first couple pages. 

This is a copy/paste of my post in another thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f28/need-some-advice-82313 

(it won't seem to let me edit out the last two characters, so take out the colon and end parenthesis from the web address bar)



mikey383 said:


> IMO, the best training you can get is the hands-on type. Classes help, but if you're not out there working on the equipment all the time, you tend to forget what you learned in the class.
> 
> I had 12 years in installation, then took a position at a local factory as an operator/maintenance tech. I took a slight pay cut, but looking back, the experience was well worth it. I worked there for about 3 years troubleshooting the machines I ran. If I needed help, I called the maintenance crew, who would assist me, and taught me a lot about PLCs and VFDs. That job allowed me to get a foot in the door with a small local contractor (which I'm currently with) who is contracted to do all installation, programming, and troubleshooting at a local food processing facility. This company has paid for my training on PLC programming, HMI programming, and basic Fanuc programming classes, amongst other classes.
> 
> I love my job, because it challenges me nearly every day. Some days I'll do installation, some days I'm troubleshooting a machine, some days I'm doing programming.


----------

